# Is any manufacturer close to making anything like this?



## Lumen Scriptor (May 11, 2012)

I want a fully manual DIGITAL SLR that uses Canon FD lenses. High quality FD lenses are out there moldering in closets by the millions! They're moldering in MY closet. I WANT a manual camera! I LIKE to set my shutter speed and f stop. I LIKE to figure out my depth of field. Ricoh makes a digital camera that takes old Leica lenses! Any manufacturer--doesn't have to be Canon, in fact it would be better if it wasn't as far as I'm concerned because Canon abandoned me and orphaned all my lenses! A 24 x 36mm CMOS chip with 3 controls--f stop, shutter speed, and ASA. Doesn't even have to be SLR as long as it has a big fine grained led screen. Is any manufacturer close to making anything like this? Doesn't anybody else want what I want?


----------



## BumpyMunky (May 11, 2012)

Not quite what you're asking for, but If you haven't seen this, it may be a start:

http://www.canonrumors.com/tech-articles/fd-fl-lenses-on-your-ef-body/

A Leica body sounds closest to the controls you speak of, but an FD to Leica mount adapter would be needed. I know nothing about their quality though.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 11, 2012)

If you can live with a smaller sensor size, have a look at the Olympus OM-D.


----------



## Radiating (May 11, 2012)

FD lenses have about half the image quality of modern EF lenses yet they retain most of their value on the used market. 

I would recommend just selling your lenses on eBay and buying mid level DSLR with mid level lenses and using it in manual mode, it would be much better than what you're proposing.


----------



## Lumen Scriptor (May 11, 2012)

FD lenses have about half the image quality of modern EF lenses? Really? That's incredible. I had no idea..... It's not that I don't trust you Radiating but.... can some more people verify that? 

BumpyMunkey and Hillsilly--thanks but I don't want to mess with adapters. or smaller sensor.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2012)

Lumen Scriptor said:


> FD lenses have about half the image quality of modern EF lenses? Really? That's incredible. I had no idea..... It's not that I don't trust you Radiating but.... can some more people verify that?
> 
> BumpyMunkey and Hillsilly--thanks but I don't want to mess with adapters. or smaller sensor.


 
In that case, you are out of luck, because no one makes a DSLR camera that uses FD lenses. And, they will not be doing it in the future.


----------



## Aglet (May 11, 2012)

Lumen Scriptor said:


> I want a fully manual DIGITAL SLR that uses Canon FD lenses. High quality FD lenses are out there moldering in closets by the millions! They're moldering in MY closet. I WANT a manual camera! I LIKE to set my shutter speed and f stop. I LIKE to figure out my depth of field. Ricoh makes a digital camera that takes old Leica lenses! Any manufacturer--doesn't have to be Canon, in fact it would be better if it wasn't as far as I'm concerned because Canon abandoned me and orphaned all my lenses! A 24 x 36mm CMOS chip with 3 controls--f stop, shutter speed, and ASA. Doesn't even have to be SLR as long as it has a big fine grained led screen. Is any manufacturer close to making anything like this? Doesn't anybody else want what I want?



Pentax K-01?.. no FD adapter but the right concept.

When I got my first EOS digital I was hoping to make use of some of my old FD lens collection. Bought an FD-to-EOS adapter with a corrective lens built into it. Most of my old FD lenses were not worth the effort it turned out. Unless stopped down to f/8 or smaller, they had really bad coma and other IQ problems to the point of being unusable. Sold the adapter, put the FD glass back in the closet with my A1 and started to buy newer lenses with proper coatings compatible with the more reflective surface of the digital sensor. Dull brown film didn't have quite the same problem.
Some of the problem was likely also with the adapter lens, altho coated, not coated as well as a proper "digital" lens.


----------



## Lloyd (May 11, 2012)

Radiating said:


> FD lenses have about half the image quality of modern EF lenses yet they retain most of their value on the used market.


 I don't know about half the quality. I have been using the EdMika adaptors for the 55mm 1.2 FD lens and the 800mm 5.6L FD lens and am getting some quality shots. I am not a pro and manual focus on a 800mm without image stabilization requires a great deal of long lens technique, but if you get it right you can get some quality results. I am sure that spending $14,000 to get a new 800mm would provide a much higher percentage of keepers of better quality, but capturing a moving object in focus with the 800mm makes you feel mas macho. Here is an example of shots I took last weekend with the FD 800.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 11, 2012)

Radiating said:


> FD lenses have about half the image quality of modern EF lenses yet they retain most of their value on the used market.
> 
> I would recommend just selling your lenses on eBay and buying mid level DSLR with mid level lenses and using it in manual mode, it would be much better than what you're proposing.



WTF?

my 600 FD f4.5 might not have got that memo

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5103.0


----------



## Zo0m (May 11, 2012)

Lumen Scriptor said:


> I want a fully manual DIGITAL SLR that uses Canon FD lenses. High quality FD lenses are out there moldering in closets by the millions! They're moldering in MY closet. I WANT a manual camera! I LIKE to set my shutter speed and f stop. I LIKE to figure out my depth of field. Ricoh makes a digital camera that takes old Leica lenses! Any manufacturer--doesn't have to be Canon, in fact it would be better if it wasn't as far as I'm concerned because Canon abandoned me and orphaned all my lenses! A 24 x 36mm CMOS chip with 3 controls--f stop, shutter speed, and ASA. Doesn't even have to be SLR as long as it has a big fine grained led screen. Is any manufacturer close to making anything like this? Doesn't anybody else want what I want?




Sounds like you're into mirrorless...


----------



## leGreve (May 11, 2012)

Just buy an FD > EF adapter..... ? End of thread


----------



## wockawocka (May 11, 2012)

There are still amazing old lenses out there but most of todays stuff is better.

The difference is most noticeable between brands. If I shoot with the 85L II and use lens corrections in lightroom it's obvious to see what's changed. Use a Hasselblad 100mm 2.2 and nothing changes as there's nothing to correct.


----------



## bycostello (May 11, 2012)

that'd be a proper pro camera, take all the auto stuff off it and just have a basic camera that you conrol


----------



## NormanBates (May 11, 2012)

the Sony NEX-5N and NEX-7 fit that bill, except the sensor is 1.52x


----------



## zim (May 11, 2012)

Lumen, I really do feel your pain but you really have two options
1. Get an adaptor there are a couple out there that aren’t two bad, wouldn’t use them wide open though.
2. What camera did you have with the FDs? Dust it off and go shoot some B&W film it’s fun and it does sate the frustration, cool and retro according to my daughter and her bf has just got a 2-1/4sq TLR, don’t know what the hell is going on!!


----------

